

Entrepreneurship can help solve veteran suicide problem - apompliano
http://anthonypompliano.com/2013/06/06/entrepreneurs-can-help-solve-veteran-suicide-problem/

======
ada1981
I thought this was going to be about how there is an opportunity for someone
to build a company around preventing military suicides (which is something my
team is working on). But cool stats, thanks.

